# Books Recommended by Our Members, May 2009



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Got a book you couldn't put down? Post it here!

For the April recommendations, look here:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,6263.msg151799.html#msg151799

Betsy


----------



## mumsicalwhimsy (Dec 4, 2008)

Revolutionary War setting with witches is not your usual combination. Yet, C C Finley weaves an interesting tale. Priced at $6.39, while not wonderful is reasonable. I understand he will have another book released sometime this month... A Spell for the Revolution. Unable to get a link maker on that one as yet.


----------



## hackeynut (Dec 16, 2008)

6.39
 3.19

My last read and current read respectively.

Sandstorm was my first Rollins book and it was pretty damned entertaining. Far fetched, a bit silly and probably too wordy, but regardless, it was entertaining. Has a lot of momentum and some pretty fantastic action scenes. Especially at the end of the book.

Clade Josso is not my type of book. I generally am not a huge fan of fantasy books but I gave this one a try after the author posted here. For whatever reason, the book has grabbed me and I plowed through the first half yesterday. Imaginative action and interesting commentary on politics and religion are tucked into the writing. FAR better writing than I expect from a first time indie author.


----------



## auntmarge (Dec 4, 2008)

4½ stars on LT (could give it only 4 on Amazon):
A tense thriller from a new small press, with at least three strong suspects in a string of vicious murders on Fire Island. Scientist Marty Goodman and her subject, a signing chimpanzee named Jinks, arrive to visit her old boyfriend and his family. It's clear from the beginning (to the reader), that the murderer has spent time in Africa, and this describes Marty, Jinks, and a reclusive island resident with a possibly violent past. Some of the characters are a bit stock, but there are surprises and turns of events which keep the reader immersed. The murders are particularly nasty, and local assumption is that the chimp is guilty, while the researcher and her old boyfriend defend him. From the reader's perspective the evidence wavers back and forth until almost the last page, making for a page-turner.


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I want to reiterate, any member is allowed to judge books on their own criteria. Perhaps we have someone who doesn't like books with orange covers. (Good thing Kindle's black and white, right?) You don't have to use that criteria, or accept it as valid for anyone else, to accept that the member is allowed to use that criteria in selecting books. You can, of course, declaim for all to hear that you, yourself, LOVE books with orange covers. Just not in this thread.  "Nuff said.
> 
> Betsy


If only that tolerance for allowing expression of both sides of an opinion applied to all topics that are brought up in posts.

An almost bargain (missed it by that much as 86 used to say) on the subject.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

A freebie which I enjoyed, I think this is the first Western I've ever read. Just an FYI there is some explicit language in the love scenes but it is a sweet, love story with some suspense.



Reasonably priced and a good book, mystery/suspense.


----------



## WalterK (Mar 2, 2009)

I was very happy to discover that the Burke novels by Andrew Vachss are available on Kindle format...

http://vachss.com/av_novels/index_theburkeseries.html

At 9.99 each owning the entire set is an expensive proposition, but if you are fan of urban crime fiction then this series is really excellent.

- Walter.


----------



## Silver (Dec 30, 2008)

A freebie that I completely enjoyed and am happy to recommend (even though I haven't been a Young Adult for... um, a while). Taking a brief break from fantasy, and then I intend to buy and read the second book in the series.


----------



## devilsrule2004 (May 5, 2009)

the sign of the gaurdian is Excellent.


----------



## jbsrshopr (Mar 1, 2009)

*"BoneMan's Daughters" by Ted Dekker---couldn't put it down!!!
Full of thrills/suspense and an all around GREAT read!!*


----------



## madelonw1011 (Apr 23, 2009)

I finished reading PARALLAX, by Jon F. Merz, the other night. If a paper book is referred to as a page-turner, reading this one on my Kindle 2 makes it a button-pusher 

PARALLAX


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

^^^a button pusher....how funny.
deb


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

Ok, I am going to rave here fora minute. 
I just finished Distant Cousin, and it was wonderful! If you like Sci-fi, or even if you just enjoy a good story check this one out. And it only $4.00, it's a real bargain. The two sequels are also only $4.00 and I will be reading them next!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

The Help, by Kathryn Stockett. If you like southern fiction, racial issues, and/or To Kill A Mockingbird, you'll like this one.

Carol
author of Baling


----------



## hackeynut (Dec 16, 2008)

jbsrshopr said:


> *"BoneMan's Daughters" by Ted Dekker---couldn't put it down!!!
> Full of thrills/suspense and an all around GREAT read!!*


I have to admit, I've never tried Dekker but I've always been hesitant to. I generally hate books that preach whatever brand of Christianity the author has at you. For example the Left Behind books. I love a good thriller though, still recommended for people like me or should I take a pass?


----------



## patrisha w. (Oct 28, 2008)

WalterK said:


> I was very happy to discover that the Burke novels by Andrew Vachss are available on Kindle format...
> 
> http://vachss.com/av_novels/index_theburkeseries.html
> 
> ...


I have just discovered the Burke series thanks to your recommendation and after downloading a couple of smples, I am hooked!

patrisha


----------



## auntmarge (Dec 4, 2008)

hackeynut said:


> I have to admit, I've never tried Dekker but I've always been hesitant to. I generally hate books that preach whatever brand of Christianity the author has at you. For example the Left Behind books. I love a good thriller though, still recommended for people like me or should I take a pass?


Huh, I never would have ordered it if I had seen something that said the book was preachy. It's a pet peave of mine, too. However, I'm a quarter through it and see no sign of that.


----------



## sharyn (Oct 30, 2008)

GLITTER BABY by Susan Elizabeth Phillips.  Wonderful book!  (I couldn't get the linkmaker to work for it, though...)

Sharyn


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

There ya go. 
If you can't find a book in link-maker select "all" instead of "kindle books". Most of the time you can find it that way. 
deb


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

OT - Auntmarge - love your hat in your avatar - watch it or Betsy will mod it away from you


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

hackeynut said:


> I have to admit, I've never tried Dekker but I've always been hesitant to. I generally hate books that preach whatever brand of Christianity the author has at you. For example the Left Behind books. I love a good thriller though, still recommended for people like me or should I take a pass?


It depends what you mean by "preach." I haven't read this one yet, but I have read several of Dekker's books. It will probably have a main character who either is a Christian or becomes one along the way. It will depict a conflict between good and evil, but evil in particular might not look like you would expect. It will be an intriguing story, though, with a Dekker twist at the end.


----------



## hackeynut (Dec 16, 2008)

marianner said:


> It depends what you mean by "preach." I haven't read this one yet, but I have read several of Dekker's books. It will probably have a main character who either is a Christian or becomes one along the way. It will depict a conflict between good and evil, but evil in particular might not look like you would expect. It will be an intriguing story, though, with a Dekker twist at the end.


Well I might have to take the dive and see what I think!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Have I mentioned this book:  Apostle Paul by James Cannon

It's not Kindled but it's good. A fictionalized account of the life of Paul who was Saul. I'm just finishing it up.


----------



## auntmarge (Dec 4, 2008)

Anju No. 469 said:


> OT - Auntmarge - love your hat in your avatar - watch it or Betsy will mod it away from you


If only I still looked that young! The photo was taken, ah, quite a few years ago, at a party where all the attendees dressed up in hats, jewelry, wigs and costumes in the collection of the people who gave the party. Here's a link to the full photo: http://auntiem6.ranchoweb.com/MARGARETANDHATS.JPG


----------



## jrreardon (Apr 6, 2009)

Great pic Anju!  What fun!!!

Jeannine


----------



## sharyn (Oct 30, 2008)

I finished THE SHACK by William Young this morning. As a non-Christian, I found it intriguing and compelling. I would imagine that a Christian reading it could find it a life-changing experience. I highly recommend it.

Sharyn


----------



## r0b0d0c (Feb 16, 2009)

sharyn said:


> I finished THE SHACK by William Young this morning. As a non-Christian, I found it intriguing and compelling. I would imagine that a Christian reading it could find it a life-changing experience. I highly recommend it.
> 
> Sharyn


AS a Christian, I DID find it life-changing, and highly recommend it, no matter what your religious preference. My wife and I ordered copies for all of our children, and many others in our families!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I was privileged to be asked to write a review of False Colors for the Speak Its Name website. You can read it here:

http://speakitsname.wordpress.com/2009/05/18/review-false-colors-by-alex-beecroft/

And here's a link to the book at Amazon. It's a wonderful story. I loved it.



Enjoy!

L


----------



## auntmarge (Dec 4, 2008)

I was thrilled today to see that there is a book I haven't read by one of my favorite suspense authors, Michael Gruber, and thought I'd recommend the group to KB readers. Gruber writes very complicated and gripping thrillers, and as one of his other reviewers stated, don't pick one up till you have time to finish it! The first three are a series rich with mysticism and vivid characters, various practices of tribal witchcraft, police work, and a Cuban-American cop named Jimmy Paz. As I recall, they could be read stand-alone, but knowing the characters' backgrounds greatly enhances the stories, so I'd read them in order:

  

The fourth is a stand-alone literary thriller, and the fifth appears to be too, but I've just now downloaded it:



 (this link is for the paperback, but the Kindle version IS available)


----------



## askenase13 (Mar 1, 2009)

The sequel to the Patriot Witch is now out on Kindle- same price.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Have I mentioned this book:  Apostle Paul by James Cannon
> 
> It's not Kindled but it's good. A fictionalized account of the life of Paul who was Saul. I'm just finishing it up.


Agreed, good book


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

I believe this book was from the '90s, but it was new to me. One of the best romance novels I've ever read, and very much a Beauty and The Beast tale.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I have tried to avoid reporting on DTBs.
And I have tried to avoid purchasing DTBs.
But there are a handful of authors, whose recent books are not available as eBooks.
One of these is C.J. Cherryh.
Her most recent book is Conspirator:


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

MichelleR said:


> I believe this book was from the '90s, but it was new to me. One of the best romance novels I've ever read, and very much a Beauty and The Best tale.


Just went and checked out this book and it looks good. When reading the product description I couldn't believe how many spelling mistakes there were. This is a book I wouldn't have considered if it hadn't been recommended here.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Kathy said:


> Just went and checked out this book and it looks good. When reading the product description I couldn't believe how many spelling mistakes there were. This is a book I wouldn't have considered if it hadn't been recommended here.


Yes, we have a discussion of the error-filled description over on the Grammar Pet Peeves thread. I found 14 errors in 122 words.

L


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Just finished reading The Time Cavern by Todd A. Fonseca, a pleasant read, quick and enjoyable. Thought at first it would have bad evil things in it, but not so. I had gotten this quite some time ago and kept putting it off. Would be a good book for younguns as well. Only problem appears to be the first of a series, so now gotta go check out the series.


----------



## tonytk (May 24, 2009)

sharyn said:


> I finished THE SHACK by William Young this morning. As a non-Christian, I found it intriguing and compelling. I would imagine that a Christian reading it could find it a life-changing experience. I highly recommend it.
> 
> Sharyn


Sounds good, I'll check it out, I'm a former christian myself and find christianity very compelling.


----------



## Figment (Oct 27, 2008)

I am about 3/4 through, and absolutely loving, . I absolutely recommend it to everyone...even those who are not medieval scholars (LOL).


----------



## sharyn (Oct 30, 2008)

Figment said:


> I am about 3/4 through, and absolutely loving, . I absolutely recommend it to everyone...even those who are not medieval scholars (LOL).


I have this on my TBR pile...unfortunately, in the DTV. I just might have to buy it for my Kindle!

Sharyn


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Figment said:


> I am about 3/4 through, and absolutely loving, . I absolutely recommend it to everyone...even those who are not medieval scholars (LOL).


I have the DTV but I think I am going to have to buy it for my kindle. Since I do not read DTB anymore.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Kathy said:


> Just went and checked out this book and it looks good. When reading the product description I couldn't believe how many spelling mistakes there were. This is a book I wouldn't have considered if it hadn't been recommended here.


Good grief! I purchased it 'cause so many people had recommended it, so I'd never actually read the product description. How embarrassing -- it was like someone was challenged to type it up with their feet!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

MichelleR said:


> Good grief! I purchased it 'cause so many people had recommended it, so I'd never actually read the product description. How embarrassing -- it was like someone was challenged to type it up with their feet!


Type with their feet...LOL.

I assume the inside of the book was mostly error-free?

L


----------



## ginaf20697 (Jan 31, 2009)

Kathy said:


> Just went and checked out this book and it looks good. When reading the product description I couldn't believe how many spelling mistakes there were. This is a book I wouldn't have considered if it hadn't been recommended here.


LOVE LOVE LOVE Lord of Scoundrels! I've read it way too many times


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Leslie said:


> Type with their feet...LOL.
> 
> I assume the inside of the book was mostly error-free?
> 
> L


Yep.


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

For Fantasy fans of L.K. Hamilton Anita Blake or Merry Gentry: http://bit.ly/F6Hg7
The Raines Benares has the right amount of magic, men and badassed-ness to appeal to the LKH fans

For Fans of Brent Weeks Night Angel trilogy http://bit.ly/jmbWM
The Castings trilogy is also good. Both series are Kindled so far although I had to twag (TWitter nAG) Orbit for weeks on the 2nd installment


----------



## Panjo (Dec 21, 2008)

I second The Help  i love love loved it. WAY better than To Kill a Mockingbird!  And it's a NY Times Bestseller so get it now while it's under $10.

I also really LOVED The Guernsay Literary and Potato Peel Pie Society  The link maker coudn't find the Kindle version, but it IS there!


----------

